
Namecheap quietly raises .com renewal prices to $12.98/yr - xref
https://www.namecheap.com/domains/transfer/
======
xref
I didn't get a notification of the price increase, just saw my credit card was
charged the increased amount on May 21st. I don't see anything on their site
about an increase, just that "Renewal Price $12.98" now shows on their
Transfer Domain Page. From another post I saw from a UK user it appears maybe
this is a new policy from May 11, 2018?

I'm not a big fan of this behavior, and since Namecheap also doesn't support
true 2FA I'm thinking of moving over to Namesilo or Porkbun, which also give
free whois privacy, but I'd love other (cheap) suggestions!

